# Can't Hear the Bells



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fred was in the fertilized egg business. He had several hundred young pullets,' and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs. He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced. This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters.

Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing.

Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells.

Fred's favorite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, but this morning he noticed old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all! When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, would run for cover.

To Fred's amazement, old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one.

Fred was so proud of old Butch, he entered him in the Local Farm Show and he became an overnight sensation among the judges. The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the "No Bell Piece Prize," but they also awarded him the "Pulletsurprise" as well.

Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most coveted awards on our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the unsuspecting populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

LOL, sounds familiar. The sad part is, we were all paying attention.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- that's funny--- I didn't even see the awards come'in.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL yeah ole butch changed his name...Ken Ya tell me where he was born ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats a really good one

is he currently seated in a very high office within our country?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's pretty good! !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, YD. Let's have it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- that's pretty good youngdon. :clapclap:

awprint:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, YD. Right over my head. Duh.


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a great one.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> LOL yeah ole butch changed his name...Ken Ya tell me where he was born ?


How a we supposed to know?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> How a we supposed to know?


We have to provide a birth certificate in order to get a passport, in order to travel into and out of the United States? You have to provide a birth certificate to apply for a drivers license in most states? You must provide a birth certificate in order to get a social security card, of which you must have in order to secure a job? Unemployment insurance? Military service? School? But Butch can't find his, or doesn't have one that remotely appears genuine. Can't find a doctor that ever birthed that boy either. I don't know. Maybe we all jus ignert. Here we all been doin right, follow'n the law, when we didn't have to do none o'that. I feel soooo stupid!


----------

